# You've seen it all before...



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

But here we go again...

Another newbie taken under your wing, advice asked and given in bucket loads until finally, delivery day arrives (that'd be today).

Here we go then, 2007 Classic and a Dualit 75105 to get me going.

Never done this before in my life, but I do love my coffee, so why not try and make it the best it can be.

I realise the grinder isn't going to be the best and I'm already saving for a gorgeous mignon, to come once Christmas is well and truly over.

It needs a thorough clean first, so I'm looking at a busy Saturday I think, but it will be tough waiting.

Come Sunday morning I'll giving it my best shot ! I've got some Rave Signature Blend to try (advice again, thanks) and I can't wait.

Thanks for the guidance so far, I shall now bend your ears re: the business end of this hobby


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I think the first thing I would do Andy, is get rid of the dodgy green tiles in the picture ???


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

To be at it's best IMHO the Rave needs to be 10 days after roasting. Taste will be ok sooner but at its peak after 10days.

Ian


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Jason1wood said:


> I think the first thing I would do Andy, is get rid of the dodgy green tiles in the picture 


You haven't seen the yella walls yet mate - there's almost no need for coffee. Almost.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Congrats, hope your coffee making goes well at the w/end.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah keep us updated Andy with pics etc.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

nice one andy, looking good

good too see you got a classic finally sorted out:good:


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks all... Couldn't wait of course









Managed to buy some puly caff today, so had a go at a back flush - all seemed to go ok. Soaked the filter bits too (got a question about that in the Gaggia forum tho). I'll get into the shower thingy at the weekend I reckon.

Anyway, no scales yet, so with total guesswork I put 'some' coffee in the basket and made this (see pic)

It took 20 seconds to come through - although without knowing how much coffee I put in I realise that's meaningless.

(the first one after the flush, which I discarded as instructed, took 30 secs, so I put a little less in). tamped with the wee plastic jobby, but I've to a proper one on my christmas list, along with scales.

Tasted great to me (both of them - on my own tonight and a shame to waste), so if that's a starting point I can't wait to get the most out of the Rave Signature.

Delicious.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looking good andy

Excellent start:good:

Scales and a good tamper will improve things somewhat


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

They don't look too bad, it'll open a whole new world when you get the scales and tamper.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks pretty good. Nice dark crema. Great start.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Great start !!! Well done !!!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Am impressed you got such good looking espresso using that grinder, plastic tamper and no scales!! Well done it will only get better I am sure!


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

kikapu said:


> Am impressed you got such good looking espresso using that grinder, plastic tamper and no scales!! Well done it will only get better I am sure!


I think the secret was letting my 6 year old do the tamping...









Thanks for the encouragement everyone


----------

